# Ben ships



## Annmckinnon (Jul 25, 2018)

I would love to see some photos/history of any of the Benline ships as my Dad sailed on probably most of them in the 50's 60,s and 70,s !! The Far East trips were where he was for the majority of his seafaring days.


----------



## john fraser (Jul 29, 2005)

Annmckinnon said:


> I would love to see some photos/history of any of the Benline ships as my Dad sailed on probably most of them in the 50's 60,s and 70,s !! The Far East trips were where he was for the majority of his seafaring days.


There are quite a lot in the Gallery under Cargo Ships. Just put the ships name in Search. and you should find some


----------



## Geoff Gower (Sep 8, 2011)

*Ben Line ships*

Would suggest that you select " Gallery " from options above and then select "search" in top right hand side of page putting "BEN LINE " in the field and hitting enter.You will get all sorts of ships but amongst them you will find most of the Ben fleet. Good luck.


----------

